# No credit travel



## Keep Traveling (Mar 19, 2021)

Got this email this morning. Anyone else get it 



Get Away Without Using CreditsYour getaway is waiting – but not for long. This is your chance to travel without spending a single Credit. Just book, pay your exchange fee, and travel by May 23, 2021 to take full advantage of this limited-time offer.

Get the most out of the places you want to go before time runs out.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 19, 2021)

Not today ... but on 3/9 I received a Worldmark email titled, "You're invited to Oregon" with offers for cash based "party weekends."  The offer sounded like a good deal of fun other than the required presentation.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 19, 2021)

I got the same email you did, Keep Traveling.  I'm not a Travel Share member, and I have no idea what it is about.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 19, 2021)

I got one of these a couple of months ago.  It was for an RCI exchange.  Note the mention of an exchange fee.


----------



## Sevenfly (Mar 20, 2021)

I got this email yesterday as well. It's legit but difficult to book by searching on your own. I used the chat feature to secure a week in Palm Springs for 0 credits and $249 exchange fee. Works best of you give the rep a wide range, eg. Early May, somewhere in SoCal or Hawaii.


----------

